# play blu-ray from directory



## marudov (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi,

   I am using FreeBSD 7.2 and I would like to know if there is a way to play a Blu-ray disc from directory on the hard disk?


----------



## fronclynne (Aug 17, 2009)

*I think.*

Probably.

It would appear that multimedia/mplayer can use a file with `% mplayer -dvd-device [i]some_file_name[/i]`

Unless blue-ray is completely different from dvd.  In which case ignore everything I just said.

And instead mount it via mdconfig(8) and play the files inside.

Unless blue-ray is completely different from cd9660.  In which case ignore everything I said.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 18, 2009)

if that fails, try multimedia/vlc


----------



## Mirror176 (Sep 10, 2009)

If it is not encrypted then there is hope as long as you have powerful enough hardware. Assuming it is hidef content, look into steps to play .evo files; it involved forcing decoder and demuxer choices if I recall correctly. If editing your videos, you may need to reencode to another form first.


----------

